# 30 Rock



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

The second episode shown last Thursday was not the one described by the Program Description, at least in my area. The program they showed was "The Ballad Of Kenneth Parcell" (S06E04), but the episode the PD had was "Today You Are A Man" (S06E05). If this was the case on your DVR, it might not record the REAL episode TYAAM, which my guide is now showing for this Thursday, and of course, not to be recorded by the first-run-only SP. I had to add it back in manually.


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

I just noticed that mine had done that tonight as well, so I added it back in manually. I'm glad I caught it before I missed the episode.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

I noticed last night that 30 Rock wasn't on the ToDo list and added it manually. So this seems to be a widespread issue.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

just noticed this myself. i bumped a thread over in Now playing


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

No idea why, but both my Premiere and S3 picked this up on their own. It probably has to do with the original air air date being correct and me having watched and deleted last weeks episode.


----------



## arc6th (Jun 26, 2002)

There have been rampant data issues. 30 Rock didn't record this week, and next week's isn't set to record either. The 2/12 ep of Desperate Housewives isn't on the To Do List. One ESPN show changed titles by adding "The" to the front of their name. Another ESPN show, PTI, had data issues when it stopped recording on one of their channels. Had to set up a new pass for it. All recordings of PTI, regardless of channel, ended up in one folder, but not anymore. I have 1 season pass for a show on MLB Network, and 3 different shows are being recorded. Seemingly random shows on Golf Channel are being recorded when, again, I have 1 pass for that channel. (Suggestions are off.) An ep of An Idiot Abroad was not recorded for no known reason. 

I suspect the whoever gathers the data these days is having issues. If they have no problems then many channels are colluding to mess around with DVR users.


----------



## bowling_255 (Feb 4, 2012)

There is a story at the thefutoncritic.com about the 30 rock issue I can't post the link because I have under 5 posts but here is the story.

Ratings for the February 2 telecast of "30 Rock" were apparently impacted by an episode description that matched the description of the prior week's 9 p.m. telecast, resulting in some DVRs failing to record the program though it was correctly listed as an original. NBC Research estimates that had the telecast received the level of time-shifted viewing seen in the time period over the prior three weeks, its "live plus same day" adult 18-49 rating likely would have been a 1.5 rather than last night's 1.3. NBC Research and Scheduling say correct information was issued by the network but technical issues caused some listings to inaccurately carry the same episode descriptions for January 26 and February 2.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

bowling_255 said:


> There is a story at the thefutoncritic.com about the 30 rock issue I can't post the link because I have under 5 posts but here is the story.


http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2012/02/03/nbc-details-30-rock-dvr-issue-58312/20120203nbc02/


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2012/02/03/nbc-details-30-rock-dvr-issue-58312/20120203nbc02/


Maybe that will convince broadcasters to actually fix their guide data. I'm seeing a lot of inaccurate data recently on many channels, not just NBC.


----------

